# We have cows



## cybercat (Nov 23, 2013)

Hubby bought a bull calf at auction last week.  A little Holstein that we will turn into a steer.  Yesterday BIL and I drove to look a Black Jersey with calf.  They are now our and mom is bred back to a Jersey too.  We will be picking those two up before thanksgiving.  

The calf is 7 weeks old and not related to the mom but she has adopted her.  Calf is a red Angus Jersey cross.  If the cow caught and if it is a boy will will keep it to breed to the heifer calf.  The Jersey the cow was bred too is docile about 45 inches tall with some white on it.  If she has a heifer we are going to keep her for breeding.

This was all unexpected.  But hubby and BIL are experienced milk cow people as they were raised on a farm and also worked at dairy farms over the young years.  BIL has much more experience since he raised many cows and helped on farms after leaving family farm.  

It will be great to have fresh milk once again.


----------



## elevan (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## violetsky888 (Nov 24, 2013)

Post some pics!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah - Post some pictures.


----------



## cybercat (Nov 27, 2013)

I will get pics up as soon as weather allows.
The two are now here.  Named Black Pearl and Ruby Red.  Pearl is a Holstein/Jersey and the bull she was bred to is a Guernsey/Jersey cross.  I am so hoping she has a heifer.  I do have a pic of him but will wait when I can post all 3.


----------



## cybercat (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok lets see if this works.
  This is Pearl our 3 yr old Black Jersey.
 
  Pearl.
And her calf that she adopted  Ruby is 8 weeks old.


----------



## violetsky888 (Nov 29, 2013)

They look very healthy, really cute calf!


----------

